# e-ikamet



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Been trying to file for an extension for my resident permit since they updated to the new site. Keeps saying my permit does not match anything in the system. Anyone else get this problem. Keep calling and they just say keep trying. They are working on the problem. My permit expires on Saturday.


----------

